# Opinions about speckled Sussex?



## kirkmcquest (Oct 21, 2010)

I am thinking about this breed, everything I've read indicates that these are good dual purpose, cold tolerant, good foragers, good setters, and generally easy going birds.

I am looking for a small flock to free range for dual purpose use. Anyone have first hand experience with this breed? What is your opinion?


----------



## dustin biery (Oct 30, 2010)

I haven't had any experience with them to speak of, but they are on my list for this spring as well. Luckily for me, I have located a source with really good birds and supposed to be an even better business man. Hope someone will chime in.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

we had some when i was young, they are on the heavy side, they are BIG birds, they lay a nice big brown egg, they are decent layers but not like the other more eggy breeds, they make a good meal both the roosters and hens are big, they have white skin, they do forage if let out to free range but are not going to be as active as other breeds, they would rather have their feed brought to them and then go for a stroll and see what kind of snacks they can find, 

over all it would depend on what your wanting, i wouldnt mind haveing a couple again,


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

The chicks are adorable and look like little chipmunks. We had three but due to a predator and one being crushed as a chick we only have Brownie left who's quite a character! As a layer, she's not been as good as our NHs. She went broody last summer and raised six chicks. She was an excellent mother. She's one of our biggest hens. She seems to forage as well as the NH, RIR and other chickens we have.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

I tried Speckled Sussex for the first time last summer. I only have one left but wish I had more. They're nice sized birds with gentle temperaments.

If you don't need "egg a day" layers, you'll like them quite well.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

I have 12, bought last May as chicks. They are laying regularly and large. Mine love to forage outside and seem to prefer my throwing scratch out for them to mess with and then they wander about. They really like the outdoors. Even this winter they are out when ever the weather is decent.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I have 6 of them. They are friendly, I don't ever see them laying but I am assuming they are. They follow me around a lot.

BUT

They are the low chicken on the totem pole in my coop. EVERY other breed of chicken picks on them. The Delawares are top hens, then the Silver Laced Wyandottes, then the Gold laced Wyandottes, then the Blue laced Wyandottes, and then the lowly Speckled Sussex. BooBoo chicken that I have in my kitchen due to her back being eaten off her, is a sussex. They dont defend themselves, and they are not vicious so they dont start things.


----------



## Fred's Hens (Jan 30, 2011)

Speckles will lay 5 eggs a week, in top condition, as compared to the 7 day a week hybrid layers. They forage extremely well, which helps with food costs, when the ground is not snow covered. Camo coloring helps protect them.

Slow to mature. The egg is medium. This isn't a jumbo egg laying breed. Temperament is excellent. Body size is pretty good for meat. Skin is white, not yellow.

About half will go broody, in early summer.


----------



## rj_in_MA (Apr 27, 2004)

The only thing I'd add about the breed is they are chatty - by far the chattiest breed I've ever owned. And they're always the first to join me in the garden or any time I have a shovel in my hands (I turn up scoops of sod for them once in a while). 
But like others have said, they are very docile, ok layers, great foragers, and a nice size. 

-rj


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

I only have one out of a flock of 32 hens. She is from McMurrary and is about the size of a normal RIR (all the RIRs I have gotten from them are "rooster" size at least). She hasn't started laying yet but she was too young before the cold so...... Quiet bird, LOVES scratching up the grain I throw them rather than eating out of a feeder (but she will if she is still hungry after). She always slips out the hole in my fence to go foraging herself even though she has free choice food right now. She's not on the top of the totem pole but she is good at avoiding trouble and never seems to be missing any feathers and/or beaten up. She does chatt at me sweetly but at a deciable level that is tolerable - my RIRs scream bloody murder if I don't bring table scraps down for them when collecting.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I have had them.
I had to get rid of them..the entire flock and I have never gotten rid of a whole flock of anything all at one time before... and I have about 100 birds all together.
What made this breed so bad??
- Too friendly. An absolute danger to be near. Under your feet all the time to the point of being treacherous if you were trying to walk or carrying something or go down stairs etc.. too many falls. 
-Roamed too far- when they weren't totally underfoot, they were about a 1/4 mile away across a field in a guy's garden and tripping him up and pooping on his porch and pecking at his windows. He had to call Animal Control. I had no idea they were there.
Of all the birds I have ever had and all the breeds, this was the only one I couldn't let stay here.

Oh.. and they peck eyes. Got DH first adn took a huge chunk out of his scholera and then me a week later. It has been 2 years, I think and the slit across my lens has yet to heal all the way. If my eye gets dry and I blink it rips the slit open all over again. Ow.


----------



## greenSearcher (Mar 23, 2007)

I had a pair last year as part of my first chicken order, and Punkit is my head roo right now. I ordered another half dozen last fall, and they are about a month from laying. I haven't noticed that they are too friendly, buy I don't pet or hold my chickens, just handle them enough to they can tolerate my touching them for treatments or exams. Goldie has been head hen of her small flock, except for the time she molted. Other than during molt she laid about 5 eggs a week. Did take a winter break, laying only a couple eggs a week in our winter, but things are starting to pick up. I'll normally have SS for about 20% of my chickens. The rooster is big and heavy, Punkit and one of the other SS roos will be processed in a few weeks once I decide who is better suited to take over. I want to breed and there have been no fertile eggs with Punkit. :shrug:


----------



## lauriej57 (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a pair that will be a year old in April. She was a late layer, not til mid December, and she lays a smallish cream colored egg, but she lays almost every day. I am not happy with the size of the egg, and hoping it will get bigger as the weather improves. The rooster is very friendly, so far but I find that often changes as they get closer to a year. I bought them from a private breeder, and they are beautiful birds. They are my only pair of the same breed, one other mixed rooster who has to go this spring. I'm hoping to either sell fertile eggs from this pair, or maybe some chicks. 

My only complaint so far is the small eggs. Small eggs are hard to sell and I only use them as a filler if I am short on filling a dozen.


----------



## FoxyWench (Jan 22, 2010)

we have a mixed flock of 13 hens and of that flock we have 1 speckled sussex, prudence...and shes my FAVORITE!
shes sweet but not overly in your face, shell follow you but not get underfoot, if i go in the pen shes the first one to say hey and will sit on my knee, she is obsessed with shiney things so you have to watch your face (eyes are shiney) but she loves to sit on your knee and have her head petted...
shes absolutly beautiful too, and lays nicely, in the fall we were getting 5 eggs a day out of her (first season) and now in the winter were geting 2-3 eggs a week out of her.
shes not as large as our rocks or brahma, but she is a good sized lady with a nice meaty body (though these are my mums hobby birds and will never end up as dinner lol)
shes very good in the garden when they range, shes never botherd jumping the fence and isnt as hard on the flower beds as some of the other girls...

when i get my own place and start my flock im planning on having at least a couple of speckled sussex.

im planning on having some speckled


----------

